# Anyone want a used T-33?



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2006)

I sure would like one of these.

Osprey Media. - Belleville Intelligencer


----------



## davparlr (Aug 4, 2006)

One of those would make a nice plane to fly in, if it was flyable. They were pretty rugged old birds with a big coffee grinder engine.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2006)

The Canadian built T-birds had Rolls-Royce Nene 10 engines, instead of Allison J33's.

If only I had $57,000 and a way to transport it, not to mention a place to put it.


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 4, 2006)

How is the fuel consumption? And how much the road tax?
Does it matches a KLM or Delta coach? I need an alternative for the Linate-Hartsfield route...


----------



## davparlr (Aug 5, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> The Canadian built T-birds had Rolls-Royce Nene 10 engines, instead of Allison J33's.
> 
> If only I had $57,000 and a way to transport it, not to mention a place to put it.



Yep, but the Nene 10 engine is also a big coffee grinder engine (centrifugal compressor).


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2006)

To bring them into the US you'll have to got through the BATF, prove they have no military equipment and pay the sales tax depending what state you're in (between 6-7%). Canadian T-33s are great birds and well maintained. Your looking at about 100 gallons an hour between start up climb and flight. I got about 3 hours in them and they're great ships, expensive to own and operate but they're solid....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

davparlr said:


> Yep, but the Nene 10 engine is also a big coffee grinder engine (centrifugal compressor).


Oh, I know. I was just being a smartass. I do that from time to time. 


(Tee-hee.  )


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 5, 2006)

I want a MiG-15.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2006)

Its a shame those T-33s wont fly unless somebody does something to restore them. I have only seen one T-33 (The Red Knight) in action. It was awesome watching him dive in then pulling up pulling of a series of victory rolls.


----------



## davparlr (Aug 6, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I sure would like one of these.
> 
> Osprey Media. - Belleville Intelligencer



What I would like is a T-38. I think only one exist in private hands.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2006)

davparlr said:


> What I would like is a T-38. I think only one exist in private hands.


No there are several around. A guy by the name of Chuck Thornton has several and even does restoration. My father in law leased several from him when he ran the B-1 flight test program, these privately owned T-38s were used as chase planes until they got F-106s.

Thornton Aircraft Company


----------



## MacArther (Aug 6, 2006)

I gotta find the site, but someone alerted me to F4 II Phantoms being sold at one time. I love the bird, so I was looking at the site. Problem though, I don't have the money to buy and opperate one. So....Donations for the poor and needy will be accepted (i.e. ME!)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2006)

MacArther said:


> I gotta find the site, but someone alerted me to F4 II Phantoms being sold at one time. I love the bird, so I was looking at the site. Problem though, I don't have the money to buy and opperate one. So....Donations for the poor and needy will be accepted (i.e. ME!)


I former employer had 4 of them we used for flight test work, those were leased from the USAF. I got to fly in them once in a while...


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know if it was bravado or not but most preferred the tb 1 rd with the nene engine


----------



## davparlr (Aug 6, 2006)

MacArther said:


> I gotta find the site, but someone alerted me to F4 II Phantoms being sold at one time. I love the bird, so I was looking at the site. Problem though, I don't have the money to buy and opperate one. So....Donations for the poor and needy will be accepted (i.e. ME!)



At least one might be able to afford the fuel for a T-38!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2006)

For fuel economy, you could buy this "warbird".


----------



## davparlr (Aug 7, 2006)

evangilder said:


> For fuel economy, you could buy this "warbird".



 Now that's a real fighter!!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2006)

I have been meaning to post a pic of that plane for a while. Flyboyj and I saw that at Camarillo last year and got a laugh out of it. Even funnier because he noticed it as we taxied by in another 150!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

Ha! Tactical grey with a shark mouth. Classic.


----------

